# Born @ 30 weeks



## Xuxa

Hi everyone!
My friend gave birth to her baby girl on saturday @30 weeks. She weighed 1.7kg and measured 45cm, so she wasn't that small :thumbup:
But how many of you have stories of babies being born around the same gestational time? Baby Anabelle is in NICU, they tried to take her off the big respirator machine yesterday morning but had to put her back in the evening as she wasn't strong enought to breathe on her own. She is also being treated for an infection.
What are your stories and opinions?We're all very scared...:kiss:


----------



## Hotmum

idk about 30 weekers, if my baby doesn´t get better till saturday i will have a 30 weeker =(

But it isnt that bad at all, i had a 34 weeker and he is FINE, only stayed for couple weeks and were sent home =)

Not sure how is it with 30 weekers, but they usually do pretty fine, she had the steroid shots?
How is the baby doing?

I hope evrything works well, everybody here is REAAALLY supportive and if you need any help for her, just let us know =)

PS. But don´t worry toooo much, the baby have a GOOD chance of maturing fast !
30 weekers if they have no other problems besides being premies they do pretty good !

best wishes !


----------



## AP

Xuxa we have lots of early preemies here, Alex was born 27+4, 1.295kg so a lil earlier, but if u click on my first ticker it will take you to her blog, right from neonatal to now x


----------



## Xuxa

She didn't get any shots...just started having contractions and nothing helped stop them so she has a emergency c-section. I hope she does fine. I've been reading all your stories and all of them are really inspiring!:)


----------



## 25weeker

Hi if your friends lo has an infection then this will be contributing to them getting her of the ventilator. (I am assuming this is what she is on?) When they are fighting an infection they don't have the energy to do anything else. My lo went back on a ventilator at 4 weeks due to sepsis.

It will be a scary time for your friend especially as it was so sudden but hopefully over the next few days things will improve. Any questions we are all her on bnb to help. Xx


----------

